# Cambiar el giro de un motor de CA



## orochi (Oct 11, 2006)

Alguien me podria decir como cambiar el giro de un motor de CA?

Por Fa.

Atte.
marco


----------



## VichoT (Oct 11, 2006)

Holas.orochi.para cambiar el sentido de un motor AC monofasico solo debes invertir las conexiones del bobinado de trabajo(principal) donde antes estaba la fase ahora debera estar el neutro y para el otro extremo del bobinado  es ne viceversa. si el motor tiene un condenso de arranke debe tb invertir las conexiones del condenso y del bobninado auxiliar.

Para motores trifasicos AC solo debes intercambair de conexion dos de las tres fases. es decir si tu conexion antes de invertir  el giro es:

(L1)----------(U)
(L2)----------(V)
(L3)----------(W)

Ahora deberan quedarte asi por ejemplo:

(L1)---------(U)
(L3)---------(V)
(L2)---------(W)


BYE!


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola a todos, como no se, si te funciono ,mando esta pagina como ampliación información del amigo Vicho, esperando sirva de ayuda ,suerte saludos
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/~jmarti50/esquemas/index.htm#


----------



## Vincent_Hill (Nov 19, 2006)

Para que conste, por si el que lo lee no tiene un motor de jaula, para motores de CA (corriente alterna), que es lo mismo que AC (alternating current), que funcionen con escobillas, no se puede cambiar el sentido de giro, dado que la estructura creada con el rotor y las escobillas, esta construida pensando en su sentido de giro constante.
El sentido de giro, se puede cambiar en motor trifasicos, o bien con condensador de arranque, cambiando el orden de las fases RST.

Solo es para que conste y no se vuelvan locos buscando el condensador de arranque o el tercer cable del motor.


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 22, 2006)

Si el motor es con espira auxiliar, como algunos ventiladores residenciales, no se puede cambiar el sentido de giro a menos que se invierta fisicamente la posicion del estator, ya que este tipo de motor tiene su sentido de giro fijo siempre de la bobina a la espira en corto, los polos de este motor estan partidos en dos, uno para un enrrollado y el otro para un aro que hace las veces de cortocircuito, si es un motor universal, usado en batidoras, aspiradoras, etc, tiene escobillas, se invierten los cables de las escobillas, si es de fase partida, invirtiendo los terminales de arranque o los de trabajo da igual, si es con condensador de arranque invirtiendo los cables del arranque, etc....


----------



## El nombre (May 7, 2007)

A1 y A2 es donde excitas el contactor. A2 lo usas de común. Para activar el contactor antes lo tienes que pasar por un contacto NC del otro sentido. De esta forma impides que puedan entrar los dos a la vez. Con la excitación del otro idem de lo mismo. quedan cruzados. Si hay uno dentro no entra el otro aunque lo intentes o realices una maniobra rápida.

Saludos


----------



## Hernesto (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola buen dia.
Me incorporo al debate; a un motor monofasico si le puedes cambiar el sentido de giro.
Existen unas conexiones internas que debes modificar, ahora esto  normalmente se hace considerando el sentido de giro necesario para una determinada aplicacion. Lo practico es poder trasladar ese control interno a un sistema electronico mediante tiristores para que de forma automatica  el cambio de  direccion se  realice sin mayor problemas. Pero el  hecho es que si se puede invertir el sentido del  giro de un motor, la cuestion es hacer el circuito de control externo.
Yo desconozco de contactores. Pero aqui habria que considerar de acuerdo al problema inicial que es lo que se pretende lograr; si solamente cambiar el  giro del motor  y bajo que condiciones. O si  habria que tomar en  cuenta  la velocidad del motor.
Yo estoy diseñando un sistema elevador y comenzare a hacer algunas  pruebas con un motor de CA de 1/2 caballo de  fuerza, 

Usare  un circuito limitador de  frecuencia para  poder  regular el ciclo de  trabajo del motor,  previendo que esto ultimo me reste mucha potencia del motor usare un sistema de engranajes.

Saludos desde  Mexico


----------



## Fomperosa (Jun 26, 2009)

hola..
no se si mi pregunta tenga algo q ver con el tema jeje pero pues..
mi duda es 

¿como saber si tengo un motor CA?

tiene 6 cables

(Verde,Gris,Naranja)

(Verde,Café,Negro)

Lo trate de hacer girar con un pila de 6v pero emm le combine todos los cables y no dio nada =S..
por eso es mi duda
Gracias..


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 26, 2009)

Es que no existen motores trifasicos de tan poca tensión


----------



## yack (Jul 6, 2009)

ola que tal yo estoy trabajando con motores de CA y si se les puede invertir el giro incluso al de ventiladores no importa la conexion interna pueden ser de 120VCA de 220, de 440 no importa el voltaje a invertir ni la velocidad solo se debe considerar qeu tan rapido se quiere hacer la inversion y con que dispositivos se quiere hacer la inversion si es electrico puede ser con relevadores al voltaje que este operando el motor, se puede calcular la corriente de arranque del motor y apartir de ahi se seleciona el relevador, estos normalmente funcionan hasta motores de 2HP mayores a esos sera necesario hacer la inverison con contactores y existen de diferentes voltajes las boninas desde 48VCA hasta 440VCA pero tienen un mayor soporte de corriente en sus contactos auxiliares, en ambos casos, reles o contactores, se deben utilizar un medio de proteccion como son los relevadores termomagneticos, existen tambien arrancadores a tensión plena o reducida completos a diferentes voltajes que incluyen todo la bonbina del contactor, su proteccion contra sobrecargas, proteccion contra sobrecorrientes y juegos de contactos auxiliares. Si el motor tiene escobillas o carbones y se desea invertir su giro solo es nesesario cambiar la forma de alimetarlos ya que esto hace un cambio del campo magnetico. Si el motor es de fase partida, la bobina de trabajo es con la que se debe jugar invirtiendo la alimentacion, si el motor es arranque con capacitor la bobina que va en serie con el capacitor es con la que se juega la alimentacion
si es un motor trifasico solo es necesario cambiar la alimentacion en dos de tres puntas, en caso de que el motor sea de 6, 9, 12 o 15 puntas sera necesario realizar la conexion en delta o estrella dependiendo del voltaje de trabajo al finalk solo quedaran 3 puntas que son con las que se jugara
Las ventajas de este sistema es 
- que se utiliza una sola fuente de alimentacion
- Es mas facil detectar fallas
- Es muy sencila su conexion
- No afecta el ruido de las señales
Como desventajas
- Los contactos de los relevadores y contactores si operan frecuentemente se desgastan
- Es muy estorboso
- El costo es algo elevado

En caso de querer hacer la inversion de giro de cualquier tipo de motor de CA, primero se tiene que realizar una etapa de control al voltaje en CD que se quiera operar el circuito, en las salidas de este circuito se conecta una etapa de potencia que puede ser igual por medio de relevadores a 5VCD o 12VCD depede mucho el voltaje que se quiera operar.

- Es mas economico
- Es mas pequeño
Las desventajas 
- Nesesitas identificar bien los componentes
- Ocupas una fuente para el control y otra para la potencia
- Puede interferir el ruido de laparte de potencia en la senal de control

si todavia les interesa diganme que simulador utilizan y les adjunto el circuito o lo coloco como imagen como quiera que sea hace falta saber que fuente de alimentacion se desea utilizar
Las ventajas de esto son:


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Muy interesante debate lástima que no lo continuaron y quedaron algunas cosas al aire y algunas con confusiones. por alli alguien hablo de un motor de espira auxiliar, más conocidos como polo de sombra.
Si la necesidad de giro es permanente el giro se cambia desarmando y armando el motor al reves es decir hacer girar 180ª el estator y el motor girara al inverso, tambien se puede hacer algo ingenioso si se quiere invertir cada tanto este motor la espira o polo se sombra es la que crea un pequeño campo que ayuda para que el motor al arrancar gire en ese sentido normalmente lleva dos, se puede colocar en forma opuesta otras dos pero solo deben trabajar  de a dos cruzadas, por una necesidad muy particular y tener que utillizar lo que habia, mediante relays se cerraban estas bobinas o espiras, los relay tenian que esta bien cerca y soportar una importante corriente como en el sito habia todo se pudo hacer  y funciona satisfactoriamente.
En otra parte del foro alquien comento que no seria posible invertir el giro a un motor universal, por que esta diseñado por el tema de los carbones, etc etc. los motores de las herramientas eléctricas manuales estan construidas con motores universales y hoy puden verse taladros que giran para un lado y otro y el motor no tiene nada de esecial, de echo los carbones estan tangentes y por lo tanto es lo mismo que gire para un lado u otro, invirtiendo el conexionado interno se logra como? muy sencillo el cable que va al carbon que esta en cercanias de ese cambo hay que conectarlo al opuesto y viceversa, eso es todo.
(normalmente hay que prolongar los cables) y asegurarse que no queden al alcance del ventilador.

Por otro lado se hablo de un motor trifasico conectado a la red 220 si es posible y común el hacerlo, en muchos manuale de siemens explicaban muy bien este tema, y por alli tenia una tabla de valores en función de la potencia si la ubico la posteo para que les pueda ser útil, eso si el motor esta conectado en triángulo.

Una forma mejor de hacer lo mismo es conectarle un variador electrónico, con ese variador se puee no solo cambiar la velocidada si no tambien y sin intervenir en el coneccionado invertir el giro, frenar el moto etc etc, aparte el mismo equipo se protege ya que se pueden elegir valores máximos de corriente para que cuando esa situación ocurra el inverter desconecte la salida, tener mejor rango de torque a cualquier velolcidad incluso sobretorque por unos momentoe arrancando de 0. muy útil a la hora de traslado de pequeñas fábrica y o talleres donde no hay o no se conecta los 380 por razones obvias, si bien es una buena inversión, al ser el inverter tan eficiente, ayuda al ahorro de energia con lo cual se termina amortizadando y una vez echo los costsos se ven reducidos 
estos equipos se pueden manejar desde el popio inverter o de manera remota tanto parada encendido por botonner como velocidad por medio de un potenciometro, tambien estos equipos incorporan la función "Jog" o punteo, en la mayoria todas estas funciones se pueden hacer remotas, y tienen un sin fin más de cosas que seria laroo de detallar. si le interea pueden buscar por ejemplo manual Danfoss VLT, Manual Alivar 18 u otro más recinete, todas las marcas tienen en linea amplia e importante información sobre estos productos, pero no obstante si queda alguna duda o lo que fuere consultarlo por aqui, siempre habra alguien disuesto a ayudar


----------

